# Forum More Stuff At the end of the day  Dogs (and other pets)

## PlatypusGardens

We said we were gonna do this, so I'll start.  
Our mutts.   
MooMoo on the left.
Staffy X, not sure.
Found her roaming the streets, have since found out where she came from and she used to escape a lot.
Has never strayed from here, and is very loyal, affectionate, annoying and generally Staffy-ish.
Used to destroy a lot of things but has settled down now.
We think she's about 4 now. 
Dusty on the right.
Kelpie X (lots of things) 
13 years old.
Gammy hips, missing teeth, going deaf, obsessed with food. 
Can and will tell any dog where to go, regardless of its size, by baring his teeth and growling.
I've seen him send 3 large pigging dogs running with their tails between their legs.
Has never lost a staredown, yet never actually been in a fight. 
Barks a lot when he's excited         
Often found laying upside down on his beanbag

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Wasn't me.
It just fell and broke by itself....I swear!          
Happy days

----------


## OBBob

We have a greyhound ... she sleeps most of the time.  
We have a cat ... she sleeps most of the time. 
We have chickens ... they lay when they feel like it ... more so after I threaten to have a big family Sunday roast and get a fresh brood of hens.  :Smilie:

----------


## paddyjoy

Our cocker spaniel, loves the water!

----------


## ringtail

Oh man. Now I have to go and resize a heap of dog photos.

----------


## PlatypusGardens



----------


## PlatypusGardens



----------


## OBBob



----------


## PlatypusGardens

Hullo       
Morning   
You awake?      
Time to get up   
Come on....      
Walkies.....?

----------


## OBBob

> Walkies.....?

  
Race you!

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Race you!

  I see your lanky legs and long snout and raise you one ball of muscle with low centre of gravity!

----------


## OBBob

> I see your lanky legs and long snout and raise you one ball of muscle with low centre of gravity!

  
Well you've got one distinct advantage ... you're allowed off the lead. Sigh.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Well you've got one distinct advantage ... you're allowed off the lead. Sigh.

  oh yes, true......

----------


## OBBob

> oh yes, true......

  
Ha ha ... at least she is deemed friendly and doesn't require a muzzle  :Smilie: . Anyway ... her racing days are over, she did her time, won some money and we adopted her so she didn't end up wherever all the unwanted racing dogs go. Now she enjoys sleeping. 
Your little friend certainly has a solid front end to him!

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Yeh greyhounds are very placid dogs.
Never owned one but have been around them a bit. 
Beautiful natured animals.    :Smilie:  
How old is she?

----------


## OBBob

> How old is she?

  Just five. They start them early racing! I'm not a dog person to be honest ... but greyhounds are very interesting because the breed is so well managed and all their history and family tree is online ... even videos of her racing. You can see from her stats that her father was very successful, her siblings were hopeless and she started off really well but then seemed to lose form over time. Obviously the owner cut the losses and sent her out for adoption. The rate at which they accelerate (even in a small area) is amazing and they use a circular gallop (like a big cat - Cheetah), which is different to most dogs I believe. My wife gets concerned sometimes because she gives the chickens a chase ... but I say she's just playing, if she wanted to catch them they'd already be gone.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> I'm not a dog person to be honest

  
Gasp

----------


## OBBob

> Gasp

  At least I'm honest... the hound is more like an enormous cat. Ha ha...

----------


## Moondog55

I guess Cecile will eventually put up a picture of out stupid and insane cat

----------


## phild01

> I guess Cecile will eventually put up a picture of out stupid and insane cat

  Burmese I take it, although they're the smart ones, aren't they!

----------


## OBBob

> I guess Cecile will eventually put up a picture of out stupid and insane cat

  Our cat is very shy ... but she is definitely the boss ... even when we had a friend's dog come and stay for a week recently she showed them all she wouldn't take any cr@p. That said she's scared of the chickens????

----------


## Moondog55

> Burmese I take it, although they're the smart ones, aren't they!

  Only if Burma is an alley in Werribee, the cat is a genuine pedigree Moggy whose mother escaped the house of a friend the day before she was due to be "Done" therefore the father is unknown but obviously the top cat in that area on that day

----------


## OBBob

Well our hound has Happy Tail Syndrome (Google it,  I'm not joking ...) and is now sporting a bandaged tail.  :Frown:  I think I need to develop a neoprene tail protector.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Well our hound has Happy Tail Syndrome (Google it,  I'm not joking ...) and is now sporting a bandaged tail.  I think I need to develop a neoprene tail protector.

  
We had a great dane with the same issue when I was a kid.
Polka dot kitchen cupboards whenever he got excited....

----------


## Marc

Talking about dogs and cats ... we have a Spoodle. He came in the house only a few month old and grew up with 3 cats. Never seen another dog for the first 2 years. He believes he is a cat. Behaves like a cat and for a long time did not even bark. He copies the cats by climbing the back of the lounge and sitting on the edge. He sleeps with the cats and plays with them. It is hilarious.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Spaniel/poodle?

----------


## Cecile

Whatchoo doing down there? 
If you look carefully through our Go to Whoa thread, there are not a few cat photobombs as well.

----------


## phild01

> Spaniel/poodle?

  
 Cockapoo, that can't be right! List of Popular Poodle Mix Dog Breeds

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Cockapoo, that can't be right! List of Popular Poodle Mix Dog Breeds

  
Bich-poo   :Rofl:  
Double Doodle  
OMG, what were they thinking, so many ones ending in poo and doodle   :Rofl:

----------


## Cecile

> Only if Burma is an alley in Werribee, the cat is a genuine pedigree Moggy whose mother escaped the house of a friend the day before she was due to be "Done" therefore the father is unknown but obviously the top cat in that area on that day

  Ms D the Pocket Rocket (owner of our cat's parent) thinks the father may be a Russian Blue.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

MooMoo and her friend                
Still shots taken from action camera footage      :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

C'm on guys, where's all the pics?  :Unsure:   
Ah well, I'll keep the thread going then.  
MooMoo in her favorite sun spot       
And in the shrub       :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

My home made dog beds.
Had to make something Staffy-proof when we got MooMoo as she went through two couches and one dog bed. 
Pine frame, a bit of foam wrapped in carpet and secured with deck boards.
No loose threads or corners to chew on. 
I messed up the corners on one, and cut the carpet too far so had to patch the corners.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Marc

Yes, Spaniel and Poodle. Very good with kids, and tireless to retrieve anything you can throw at him and that he can pick up and return.
He is ready to jump in the water to get a tennis ball.

----------


## Marc

My daughter bought a dog bed for him but the cat was quicker to use it first. Now the dog does not want to take it away from her. Hu hu.

----------


## Marc



----------


## Marc



----------


## PlatypusGardens

Nice pics Marc    :Smilie:  
Is the roo by your house?

----------


## Marc

She comes and goes

----------


## Marc

Hudini is a phyton...he likes the leader on my watch band.
Gone walkabout somewhere in the house

----------


## OBBob

eek... is he still growing? Can imagine him turning up one day ten times the size!  
Sent from my D5833 using Tapatalk

----------


## PlatypusGardens

How do you take that wedding ring off.....? 
Looks a tight fit

----------


## Marc

> eek... is he still growing? Can imagine him turning up one day ten times the size!  
> Sent from my D5833 using Tapatalk

  Ha ha, I wish sometimes that be the case. The fact is we haven't seen Hudini for a long time.

----------


## Marc

> How do you take that wedding ring off.....? 
> Looks a tight fit

   Yes well, it comes off alright. i have sausage fingers full of muscles. Must be all that piano playing, and all that hammering, and gymnastics ... ha ha, I can still do a handstand on 3 fingers.

----------


## OBBob

> ... ha ha, I can still do a handstand on 3 fingers.

  Pics... or it didn't happen!

----------


## PlatypusGardens



----------


## OBBob



----------


## PlatypusGardens

Why the long face? ^

----------


## OBBob

Just woke up...

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Have a visitor for the week

----------


## OBBob

Looking excited

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Yeh he's a happy little mutt. 
Beagle X Cavalier Spaniel = Beaglier.....Beagle ear....   :Unsure:  
Something like that

----------


## OBBob

The hound cut her foot,  so she's just had the stiches out after hobbling around on three legs.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

I'm a frog          
Ribbit

----------


## Smurf

I've got a few different pets: 
Cat - a white fluffy Birman named Polar Bear. She's coming up to 8 years old now. 
Mice - an assortment of mice. They're no hassle, _much_ cleaner than you're probably thinking, and lots of fun. They're tougher than I'd expected too - two mice running flat out in the wheel, another one jumps on the outside, goes half way round and comes flying off and ends up nose first into the ground and half buried (nose down, tail poking up in the air). They seem to suffer no harm and do it again. Just one bit of advice though - never get a mouse to design or build anything! They've made quite a few construction attempts in the mouse cage, they work at first but always end up collapsing sooner or later. 
Wallabies - they come around at night and keep the lawns short. Quiet, efficient and saves mowing. One of them is quite friendly, the others a bit more timid. 
There's a possum that comes along the side fence every night too. It's too timid to really consider it a pet though.

----------


## goldie1

Don't have any pets but have lots of possums  who have  boot scooting rehearsels on my roof most nights

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Dusty loves his beanbag

----------


## OBBob

^ sleeps like a greyhound ... legs straight up in the air!

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Our Staffy does it too

----------


## OBBob

Apparently means they feel very comfortable and secure ... makes sense, I'd want to feel pretty secure if I slept like that.

----------


## PlatypusGardens



----------


## PlatypusGardens

Neighbour's dog came down for a play

----------


## PlatypusGardens



----------


## PlatypusGardens

This guy cracks me up   :Biggrin:

----------


## OBBob

Thinks he's a cat!

----------


## PlatypusGardens

He's a good little dog.
I'm gonna miss him when he goes home.   :Cry:    
Chillin on the couch with me at the moment

----------


## PlatypusGardens



----------


## OBBob

Lanky...

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Mate's pup.
Supposed to be staffy or staffy x.
We're not convinced..... 
The snout tells a different story  :Unsure:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Waiting for the tide to come in.....

----------


## PlatypusGardens

The old bugger even had a brief play with the youngsters today  :Shock:   
Lasted all of 45 seconds and then he got knocked over and that was enough of that haha

----------


## OBBob

Fast asleep...

----------


## PlatypusGardens

That's gold

----------


## OBBob

> That's gold

  
It's ridiculous, you have to imagine the snoring too. She wouldn't survive long in the wild ...

----------


## webtubbs

Here's our little pooper - 9wo Poodle x Maltese. Sadly we're taking her back as she has a congenital defect which is causing her to have clusters of seizures every few days that the vet says will only get worse  :Frown: . Otherwise she's a normal, happy puppy. My wife and I are devastated.

----------


## OBBob

Oh gee, that's sad. Unfortunately taking her back doesn't solve the problem for the poor dog. Tough one ...

----------


## webtubbs

Yeah, it is tough. The person we bought her from says her vet wanted her before we got her, so hopefully they're still interested. That would be the best option for her as she will at some stage need urgent treatment, which we can't provide living where we do.

----------


## Marc

> Fast asleep...

  It seems Lanky has outgrown his bed just a tad.

----------


## OBBob

> Yeah, it is tough. The person we bought her from says her vet wanted her before we got her, so hopefully they're still interested. That would be the best option for her as she will at some stage need urgent treatment, which we can't provide living where we do.

  Yeah, that'd be good a good outcome.     

> It seems Lanky has outgrown his bed just a tad.

  Nah ... she fits fine, you could giver a bed half the size and she'd still sleep half out of it! When it's cold she curls up in a ball and takes up about a quarter.

----------


## ringtail

Love that pic OBBob. Gold

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Well the Beagle has gone home now,  
I miss him.....  :Unsure:

----------


## PlatypusGardens



----------


## notvery

Is your dog wearing a burka...

----------


## PlatypusGardens

No she was being a gypsy

----------


## OBBob

Lol...

----------


## PlatypusGardens

It's hot....

----------


## ringtail

Bloody hell ! That's quite a tongue

----------


## phild01

> Bloody hell ! That's quite a tongue

  was about to say the same.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Yeah it's insane haha

----------


## ringtail

All staffies tend to struggle in the heat thanks to their genetic snout defects. Hence the tongues.

----------


## OBBob

I've learnt recently that pigs can't control their own body temperature and that's why they have to wallow in mud.  
Just so you know...

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> All staffies tend to struggle in the heat thanks to their genetic snout defects. Hence the tongues.

  
I did not know that. 
we had just been out the back playing with the ball though hence the excessive panting.
(followed by a hosing) 
During the day she seems to handle it ok and even lays in the full sun for a while here and there   :Unsure:

----------


## ringtail

It's the short snout apparently. Other dogs suffer too. Pugs and other squashed face breeds like boxers and bulldogs are bad for it too. Have to watch them in summer

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Hmm I wouldn't say she has a short snout.... 
But then we think she's X with something else so maybe it's a bit longer than your average Staffy snout. 
Boxers...they don't even have a snout!
Just a chin.
Lovely dogs though.   :Smilie:

----------


## OBBob

Sleek...

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Yes well that's a long snout....   :Smilie:

----------


## ringtail

Thought I better post pics of my hounds. Chillin' out at Straddy after a swim They are now 16 and 12

----------


## phild01

Second one looks smart.

----------


## ringtail

> Second one looks smart.

  Scary smart that one. She is the 16 yo. Deaf and a bit blind but the nose still works. The younger one did rely heavily on her but now the roles are reversed a bit.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Hmmm that water is too choppy for me...    
I'm goin home

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Stupid rain....       
I wanna be in the yard....     :No:

----------


## eek

This is our little guy. Just got a haircut on the weekend.
He's fully grown at 3.7kgs.

----------


## webtubbs

We've got a new puppy. We called him George.

----------


## webtubbs

> This is our little guy. Just got a haircut on the weekend.
> He's fully grown at 3.7kgs.

  Very cute. How long does he keep looking like that?  :Smilie:  Our white fluff ball only makes it a day or 2 until she goes rummaging through the garden.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> We've got a new puppy. We called him George.

  OMG the bath photo is priceless   :Rofl:

----------


## webtubbs

Yeah, he's definitely not a fan of baths.

----------


## eek

> We've got a new puppy. We called him George.

  HAHAHAHAH, bath photo is hilarious. 
Our little guy gets a bath weekly, but he manages to look like that even after rummaging through our garden, but by day 3-4 his feet start to turn a bit dark.

----------


## commodorenut

We had to say goodbye to our little girl last night.  She was 9 and a half years old, and like a child to us.
Taken way too early by a neurological issue. 
A fantastic dog - almost human qualities in how well trained she was.
She never "got old" and was just as playful & youthful as when she was a puppy. 
RIP Mollie.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Sorry to hear that....never an easy time.   :Frown:

----------


## OBBob

RIP Mollie. Sorry to hear that.

----------


## webtubbs

RIP Mollie  :Frown:

----------


## ringtail

Sorry to hear commo. Remember the good times mate.

----------


## justonething

Sorry about your loss commo.

----------


## eek

That's so sad commo. RIP Mollie  :Smilie:

----------


## commodorenut

Thanks guys.  It was all quite sudden - symptoms started, and within 5 days she was gone.  Considering the family's last mini schnauzer lived to 15, it was a shock.

----------


## webtubbs

Took the dogs to the beach yesterday. Safe to say that they love it!

----------


## PlatypusGardens

My mate's 10 week old Staffy pup

----------


## ringtail

Nice. Although I don't understand the fascination people have with them.  Uh oh, I've done it now  :Biggrin:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Nice. Although I don't understand the fascination people have with them

  Staffies?

----------


## ringtail

Yep

----------


## PlatypusGardens

I dunno that people are more "fascinated" with them than any other breed.....  
All breeds have their positives and negatives, to an extent, but at the same time dogs are dogs and a toiletpaper commercial golden retreiver can be ten times as feral as a pitbull. 
Depends how you bring it up and of course each dog is individual and has its own traits as well. 
I think Staffies have a bit of a bad rep as a lot of douchebags with neck tattoos get them as a penis extension and put a big studded collar on them.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):     
In my experience: 
They are extremely affectionate dogs, often to the point of being annoying. 
Very intelligent, yet so dumb sometimes  :Rolleyes:  
A bit obsessive 
Very loyal 
Don't bark a lot (generally) 
Quite sensitive.......don't like being told off and will either sook or have a go at you. 
Playful. 
Extremely fast for their size and short legs (unless you over feed them like a lot of people do)      :Smilie:

----------


## Black Cat

Shadow's First Christmas - Brisbane 2003 Labrador Rottweiler cross   Shadow - Birdlings Flat, near Christchurch, NZ - he loved playing fetch with the pebbles, would bring back the right one every time.   Shadow soaking up some rare sunshine on the back path, Chatham, Kent   Shadow shares a bed with his best mate Smidgen, a genuine cheshire cat (from near Chester UK)   Shadow questioning my judgement about this new dog Dec 2013 
Shadow crossed the Bridge just before Christmas last year. 
Sebastian (Staffy hound cross) has stepped into his shoes (and his bed, my bed, the sofa and where-ever the hell else he wants to be ever since

----------


## PlatypusGardens

It appears that Shadow was a well travelled dog and had a good life   :Smilie:

----------


## Black Cat

Yes, a long and eventful life. He was ready to lie down though and went quietly in my arms.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Yes, a long and eventful life. He was ready to lie down though and went quietly in my arms.

  *wipes tear from eye* 
That's good mate. 
We all wish they would go that way, without "help"   :Smilie:   
*goes and hugs his dogs*

----------


## ringtail

Lovely pics BC.  
*hugs dogs too* 
Yep PG, you said it in one. Feral, neck tatt bogans. Nearly every dog I've owned has been attacked by a feral staffy. They have the potential to do damage too and that's why I'm not keen on them. Tarnished for sure by the tools that encourage them to fight other dogs. I have met a few decent ones but I'm yet to meet one that's not on the offensive. I also don't like their bad genetic breathing /overheating problems.

----------


## SilentButDeadly

Old Gidgee (circa 2004) the kelpie cross shearers mongrel has to be assisted with rabbit catching these days...even when the rabbits are near blind as tonights proved. But he's still got spark despite misty eyed and having flat front feet...[hint: check out 4cyte] 
...but the thought of him expiring in my arms makes me wilt. Like...how will I get him off me?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Yep, old Dusty will be 14 in July.
gammy back legs, a few teeth missing, selective deafness and still gets around ok. 
Spends most of the day in the position as seen above though hehe.  
Could write a book about his travels and adventures as well.   :Smilie:   
Enjoys a stroll on the beach and will have a swim if the water is not too rough
Barks a lot and louder and louder it seems as he's going more deaf...

----------


## Black Cat

You try getting a 35kg dog off you when you are already wilted, lol. 
Staffies have always been on my hate list too because, as Ringtail says, Shadow was attacked several times by feral staffies. Had I realised it at the time Sebastian would never had come home with me, but they said at the dogs home he was a Labradorxhound and I was dumb enough to assume they knew what they were talking about. His personality is pretty much as PG describes though. Dumb as ditchwater at times, limited attention span (though that is probably the hound part), soft and affectionate, more likely to cower than to bite, but will have a nip if you go for the rectal thermometer. Other, properly brought up staffies I have met are pure butter. I know of two who permanently inhabit a school and attend classes with the children. 
I suspect Staffies are just pocket Rottweilers (who also had a bad rep. undeserved), it's all in the way they are treated by their owners (and some of them shouldn't be allowed to breed).

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Ours is a good little rat catcher   :Smilie:   
I've seen her catch a couple and often find dead rats around the yard.
Have noticed a decrease in rats since we got her so she's earning her keep 
She also lets me know when there's a snake in the yard with her special "snake bark"
Very deep and growly bark.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Funny you mention Rottweilers.
So many people get nervous around Dusty asking if he's one, as he has the same kind of markings (cattle dog markings of course)  
Even though he's only half the size of a Rottie   :Rolleyes:

----------


## Black Cat

People would rapidly back off Shadow when I mentioned his ancestry too - stupid - he was the softest goofiest dog known to human kind, as are most well-brought-up rotties. 
Dusty is a love - I wish Seb was keen on the water ...

----------


## ringtail

My near 17 yo have a snooze while I wet a line. And the pair in the back of the paj not too impressed with leaving the beach. Nearly 17 & 14

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Hehe great pic Black Cat. 
There's a lady who walks her Rotty in the park out the back of our place from time to time.
He's just a big goofy cuddly mutt but he's scared of Dusty (as many dogs are, see my previous posts in this thread) and always takes the long way around him which is hilarious. 
He doesn't even face him, keeps his head down and kinda peeks at him through the corner of his eye. _Oooooo I don't like that grumpy ol bugger...._   :Unsure:     
Great shots too, ringtail   :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Another mate's pup.
American Bulldog X Border Collie and something...we think....   
She's gonna be a big dog.   
Likes to get in the water bucket and dunk her whole head while drinking  :Rofl5:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Neighbour's boofhead dog with his scone stuck in a food bag  :Rofl:  
I had to go rescue him.
After I took some pics and video of course.
Was hilarious.

----------


## sol381

We have 2 staffy x cattle dogs. Friendliest dogs in the world...i hope you are not mistaking them for pitbulls...every staffy ive met would lick. you to death..i doubt id ever get a dog that wasnt at least part staffy...each to their own tho.

----------


## Black Cat

Lovely old pair you have there Ringtail - the kind of grow inside your skin when you have them a while. 
And the dog with its head in the food bag - what a giggle! I have some equally compromising photos of my cats somewhere, but won't break the thread, even though Smidgen is more dog than cat.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> I have some equally compromising photos of my cats somewhere, but won't break the thread, even though Smidgen is more dog than cat.

  
Oh go on, the thread is for dogs and "other pets"
All good   :Smilie:

----------


## Black Cat

Oh, OK. Here is Smidgen pretending to be a brave hunter (the grasshopper got away) 
Here he is being  a dog - somehow it doesn't work. But he persisted, and instead of using the cat flap we had in the UK he would occupy the dog's kennel, leaving Shadow to find a bed in the snow. 
As a kitten, he was quite fond of his climbing tower - and wore that hat rather stylishly I think.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> We have 2 staffy x cattle dogs. Friendliest dogs in the world...i hope you are not mistaking them for pitbulls...every staffy ive met would lick. you to death.

  
They are mostly very affectionate dogs to the point of being annoying demanding a lot of attention.

----------


## ringtail

I have a pic and video of my old dog with her head stuck in the bathroom bin. Must dig it out.

----------


## Black Cat

Looking forward to seeing it!

----------


## ringtail

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=X6JDS5UEd50

----------


## Black Cat

She's looking awfully embarrassed <3

----------


## ringtail

Yep. That was a few years ago too. These days she just doesn't care.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Aaah dogs.
Funny   
Had a look at your other vids ringtail.  
love the starter switch on the backhoe.
the spaghetti bridge video was a bit shaky but cool.    
also found your website  :Wink:  you do some nice work.   :Smilie:

----------


## ringtail

Was wondering how long that would take. I removed about 10 vids that was a tour of our property. I spent days uploading the buggers and no one watched them so I deleted them. Then they all bitched about me removing them. Can't win

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Well...once I saw your username I had to Google it,  
So we have Ringtail Carpentry, Platypus Gardens....what other animal based companies? 
Moondog.....what does he do again....?  :Unsure:

----------


## ringtail

Chef. Maybe howls at the moon too  :Biggrin:

----------


## notvery

I have a company called. "Possum shed produce". It sells  the macca nuts and other stuff.... not much yet but big plans. Have grown to 3 possums in the shed they are probably the biggest growth item in the business so far. ..sigh

----------


## PlatypusGardens

:Rofl5:

----------


## ringtail

Maybe sell possums instead of produce.  :Biggrin:

----------


## OBBob

So many possum recipes ... in New Zealand.

----------


## notvery

Watched the older one teach the youngest one how to get out of the shed the other night. Very cute and acrobatic.they have stopped giving a damn about me being around them.

----------


## ringtail

Yep give them an inch.....Interesting critters though. Love / hate relationship with the brushtails. The ringys are so cool though. Make their own nest in the trees, eat a few flowers, no damage done. Pity they're so fragile though.

----------


## smurf1987

I'm so glad there is a Dogs thread here! I love all dogs, and my Instagram feed is pretty much dogs.  
This is my boy Doug. He's a purebred Golden Retriever, although that gets questioned a bit due to his size. He's around the size of a German Shepherd, maybe a tad shorter. He weighs 40kg and isn;t overweight. 
He thinks he's a small dog, loves cuddles, walks and pretty much everyone and everything.  
I'm trying to convince the Mrs he needs a friend, but that's a work in progress.  
Hit me up on Instagram if you want to see some more pics etc (slow motion gopro vids, some of my reno's and woodwork stuff etc. )    
Cheers,  
Tom.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Fine looking canine!   :Smilie: 
Yes, do it, get him a mate.
Dogs are pack animals and enjoy having someone to hang out with.   
I don't do instagram...is there another way to view your stuff.....?

----------


## ringtail

I really like goldens. Great nature and love water. The long hair doesn't work in Qld though, let alone on a farm in Qld.

----------


## Black Cat

Dogs definitely prefer to have other animals they can relate to, especially when you are out at work. My Shadow had a cat - the cat is now Sebastians, but when it was Shadows they would curl up in the kennel together when I was out at work and never a peep out of either of them. Seb has two cats, but all other cats are food sources as far as he can see. Another dog is also nice, but it doesn't have to be canine for them to be happy. In fact Sebastian is a lot happier more relaxed dog now he no longer has another dog with which to compete.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Rain and thunder earlier. 
*sigh*    
The only time she's allowed in my shed.      :Rolleyes:

----------


## ringtail

Mean old Dad PG. Only time allowed in the shed.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Mean old Dad PG. Only time allowed in the shed.

  
Not enough room for two in there haha.

----------


## Marc

She looks scared ...  :Frown:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Yeh does not like thunder one bit. 
She's ok as long as she can be next to me.   :Smilie:

----------


## Black Cat

Ah that wonderful staffie 'pathetic' face - works every time!

----------


## sol381

poor puppy.. pathetic face..typical staffy look..

----------


## notvery

One minute looking so pathetic next chewing through metal bars...

----------


## sol381

they probably have the jaw pressure to do that too..

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Oh yes very strong jaws

----------


## notvery

And stupid enough to try

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> And stupid enough to try

    :Rofl5:   
Yes.....Staffies are a bit special.
She's a lovely little mutt though.   :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens



----------


## Marc



----------


## PlatypusGardens

Is the dog on the desk or the laptop on the couch/bed?   :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Not sure how these pics appear on your screen, as there's been issues in the past, but they're supposed to be with the shadow upright and the dogs to the side on the right for the tricky effect.      :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens



----------


## Marc

Yes, the dog is on the bed, he is a Spoodle
Yes, the photo shows a black dog with a shadow in colour ... bizarro world ...  :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens



----------


## ringtail

Watching tv ?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Haha.  
no
She was pestering me saying "It's time to get out of bed!"   :Rolleyes:

----------


## Black Cat

I get that. If I resist for too long he just goes to bed by himself. I encourage this as he lies on the bit I plan to lie on, which saves having to turn on an electric blanket.

----------


## ringtail

Bwahahaha, yep, one dog night or 2 dog night.

----------


## Smurf

Heard some noises in the kitchen yesterday. A few rattles at first, wondered what it was. Then a thump and then some scratching. 
Opened the cupboards and found the cat sitting in the cupboard above the stove. Cat looked around and jumped out. 
Polar Bear (the cat) is fine although I'm still not sure how she managed to end up locked in the cupboard.  
After that it was back to normal cat activities. Drank some water, ate some food, had a sleep, followed me outside to "help" with some painting. Checked out the mice to see if they were OK - concluded the mice were fine so went back into the garden. 
She's always liked getting into tight spaces. Dishwasher, oven, dryer, washing machine, various cupboards and unfortunately the wood heater (and that made a mess....) - at some point she's been in all of them but thankfully with no harm to either herself or the machines (none of which were running at the time). 
I think she might be envious of the mice. They've got an assortment of things to get into - and being mice that's exactly what they do, they like tight spaces it seems (or burying themselves - one normally sleeps vertically (buried) with its nose poking out) but the others just cram into the tightest space they can find. Cat wants to be a mouse it seems!

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Rolling around on the lounge last night.
She actually stayed in each position for some time, sound asleep.          
It's a hard life   :Smilie:

----------


## Marc

:Rofl5:

----------


## ringtail

Has she been drinking the forbidden beer PG ?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Has she been drinking the forbidden beer PG ?

  
Probably been licking toads again

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> I get that. If I resist for too long he just goes to bed by himself. I encourage this as he lies on the bit I plan to lie on, which saves having to turn on an electric blanket.

   

> Heard some noises in the kitchen yesterday. A few rattles at first, wondered what it was. Then a thump and then some scratching. 
> Opened the cupboards and found the cat sitting in the cupboard above the stove. Cat looked around and jumped out. 
> Polar Bear (the cat) is fine although I'm still not sure how she managed to end up locked in the cupboard.  
> After that it was back to normal cat activities. Drank some water, ate some food, had a sleep, followed me outside to "help" with some painting. Checked out the mice to see if they were OK - concluded the mice were fine so went back into the garden. 
> She's always liked getting into tight spaces. Dishwasher, oven, dryer, washing machine, various cupboards and unfortunately the wood heater (and that made a mess....) - at some point she's been in all of them but thankfully with no harm to either herself or the machines (none of which were running at the time). 
> I think she might be envious of the mice. They've got an assortment of things to get into - and being mice that's exactly what they do, they like tight spaces it seems (or burying themselves - one normally sleeps vertically (buried) with its nose poking out) but the others just cram into the tightest space they can find. Cat wants to be a mouse it seems!

   
So...
Black Cat has a dog and Smurf has a cat called Polar Bear which wants to be a mouse....  
My head hurts   :Unsure:

----------


## ringtail

> Probably been licking toads again

  My two eat the dry crusty ones, which according to the vet are quite safe. Toad jerky.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> My two eat the dry crusty ones, which according to the vet are quite safe. Toad jerky.

  Hahaha YES!
She loves picking up the flat dry ones off the road and crunch them too! 
And we call it toad jerky as well  :Tongue:

----------


## ringtail

Might sell well at Nimbin  :Tongue:

----------


## Smurf

> So...
> Black Cat has a dog and Smurf has a cat called Polar Bear which wants to be a mouse....  
> My head hurts

  Here's some mice. Carefully balanced in this case.  
Also new ones, they're tiny when born and are pink with no hair at first. 
Cat causes no hassle with them.

----------


## Smurf

And now for the cat.  
It's a lot bigger than the mice, likes toasting itself and also watches TV.  :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> And now for the cat.  
> It's a lot bigger than the mice, likes toasting itself and also watches TV.

  
Haha great pics   :Tongue:

----------


## PlatypusGardens



----------


## PlatypusGardens

Selfie.....?        :Unsure:

----------


## OBBob

Typical...

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Dusty's 14th birthday today.
Going good for an old mutt, half blind half deaf (can still sniff out a sausage sizzle 2 streets away though), a few teeth missing and gammy legs. 
Still barks a lot and it seems to be getting louder as he's going deaf.  :Biggrin:

----------


## ringtail

They get funnier the older they get. I'm sure they go senile. Quirky in a sad/funny/sad way

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Yeh they sure do.  
What's not funny is the big lump under his front leg....only noticed it yesterday as he started limping.
Gonna have it checked out. 
Neighbour lost one of his dogs to cancer in that area not long ago.   :Cry:   
And the Staffy seems to have hurt her back leg so we have two mutts hobbling around like wounded soldiers at the moment.   :No:

----------


## ringtail

Get that lump checked pronto. Our old one is covered in them but they are just fatty crap lumps from piercing wounds. The vet sticks a needle in them and checks the cells. Only takes a minute to do. If fatty we then squeeze the goo out.  If they are detached (can be moved a bit) they are generally no drama. Best of luck with it PG. Fingers crossed.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Mmmm this one is softer....but it seems to have gone down a bit this morning as I gave him a tablet last night
 He doesn't seem to be in pain and lets us touch and squeeze it, but he's always been good like that. 
It seems it's just "uncomfortable" as he's holding the leg out a bit when walking which makes it look like he's limping on the other leg.
And with his wonky back legs it makes it even worse haha.
Rattly old goat he is.   
Will have it looked at asap. 
No idea what's going on with the other one, think she must have hurt it yesterday running around in the park.
No walkies for either of them this morning much to their dismay.

----------


## ringtail

Get a bottle of liquid pain killer drugs from the vet. Pretty cheap at about $60 a bottle. Comes with a syringe and doses is is kg on the syringe. Just give with food whenever the hounds hurt themselves or pull up stiff after a weekend of farm wondering and snuffling. Our two used to get soft tissue injury in the feet all the time from running like, well, kelpies and hitting sticks, holes, rocks etc...

----------


## PlatypusGardens

We have some stuff here from previous visits and injuries. 
I gave the ol fella half a steroid tablet (left over from his skin hotspot episodes) last night and half one this morning and he seems a lot better now. 
MooMoo got a pain killer tablet this morning and seems a bit better. 
Got appointment for Dusty tomorro morning at the vet and if Moo is still limping she's coming too. 
bloody mutts.   :Rolleyes:

----------


## ringtail

Bloody mutts indeed. Wouldn't be without them though. The stuff we use is called Loxicom. Awesome for all injuries including joints and arthritis. Vet gave it to us to use for the burns to the firepit walker and has given us the ok to use as needed for stiffness

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Well, $140-odd later (the consultation fee seems to have jumped from $40 to 80 since last time) and we're still none the wiser.
They stuck some needles in and drew some goo out....couldn't see anything "malicious" in the microscope so might have to do a biopsy and send away for testing blah blah about $600    :Sigh:   
Got some more cortizon tablets for the time being and will probably book him in for the biopsy next week.
He doesn't appear to be suffering from it a lot, and is walking ok-ish.
Still.....need to know what it is.   :Unsure:

----------


## ringtail

Wow, 6 hundy for a biopsy. Is that removing the lump too or just taking a bit out for the lab ?

----------


## OBBob

What you looking at?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Wow, 6 hundy for a biopsy. Is that removing the lump too or just taking a bit out for the lab ?

  Just testing    

> What you looking at?

  hilarious pic   
love it

----------


## ringtail

Looking in disgust at the overly clean workshop  :Tongue:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

I'd use the term "work"shop lightly
Looks more like a storage shed

----------


## OBBob

Ha ha, I know it's so wrong  :eek: ... I've taken to trying to clean up at the end of the day for the past month. I like it... I finish for the day, go and do something else for a while then duck out later (often with a glass of red) to put things where they should be. It just makes the next day more pleasant and I'm less likely to injure myself tripping over something I put in my way.   :Biggrin:

----------


## ringtail

Well that's just ridiculous. Removing trip hazards is all new age nanny state OH&S. Next you'll be starting your own union based on red wine and clean floors  :Biggrin:

----------


## OBBob

Yep, breaking all the rules... I even insulated the walls!

----------


## ringtail

What ! Comfort is definitely a man breach. Shame, shame, shame.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Look.....I have no issues with cleaning the bench etc at the end of each day.
i do that too. 
But... "a glass of red" in the shed.... is really concerning.
I think we need an intervention here.....   :Unsure:

----------


## OBBob

> Look.....I have no issues with cleaning the bench etc at the end of each day.
> i do that too. 
> But... "a glass of red" in the shed.... is really concerning.
> I think we need an intervention here.....

  Your beer is my red, each to their own... sometimes it might be Scotch.  :eek:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Your beer is my red, each to their own... sometimes it might be Scotch.  :eek:

  Haha as long as you don't consume the same volumes of red as I do beer.....all should be well.   :Smilie:

----------


## ringtail

Might stop him over cleaning though PG  :Biggrin:

----------


## OBBob

> Haha as long as you don't consume the same volumes of red as I do beer.....all should be well.

  Not much chance of that... I'd be lucky to consume in light beer what a normal 'bloke' could drink in heavy.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Relaxing after a long weekend of entertaining visiting kids and dogs.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Not much chance of that... I'd be lucky to consume in light beer what a normal 'bloke' could drink in heavy.

  
A mate was telling me about the Hahn (?) SuperLight.
0.2 standard drinks per bottle. 
So you could sit out front of the copshop and drink a sixpack, then jump in your car and drive home.   :Rofl5:

----------


## OBBob

Yes, zero alcohol beer seems to be quite popular in Europe.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Well.....some $700 later and the results are in regarding Dusty's fatty lump under the leg.
it's just a....fatty lump
Nothing to worry about    
600 for the biopsy and having it sent away and tested and another 100-ish for a general bloodtest.    :Sigh:

----------


## OBBob

That's the problem with animals. Good that he's ok though.  
Our ginger cat had to go to the Vet for an issue and they said we'll have to put him under to take this x-ray. Of course he's very cool and I imagine he thought they were just taking pictures of him, so he just sat still ... no need for the expensive sedation. Win!

----------


## ringtail

Good news PG.  :2thumbsup:   Better sell some more fire buckets  :Tongue:

----------


## DanBrown

Oh man, so many cute dog's!!!

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Well....things aren't looking too good for the old woofer.  :No:  
He had an episode a few weeks back when he fell over and couldn't get back up....had to carry him inside, put him on the couch and after a while he tried to get up, hobbled around a bit, then decided it was too hard. 
I kept an eye on him that day and towards the afternoon he was better again, and even went for a walk in the park.
Didn't ever seem to be in any pain, just a bit wobbly. 
we got recommended a lady who does Bowen therapy for animals (anything from rats to horses she reckons  :Unsure:  ) so we gave that a go. 
It definitely helped and he was rather spritely there for a couple of weeks.
Today he's been staggering around and seems to have trouble laying down and getting up. 
Got another session booked for Saturday but.....well.....am prepared for the worst.
He's a 14 year old dog with hip displacia and arthritis...I'm not gonna put him through an operation or anything like that. 
He's been a good dog but when the time comes we'll have to do what has to be done.    :Cry:  sniff

----------


## PlatypusGardens

And just as I posted that he gets up and jumps on to the dog bed   :Rolleyes:

----------


## ringtail

He just wants you to carry him PG.  :Tongue:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

I had to carry him up the back steps earlier.... and then moments later he went down and back up again no worries.    :Sigh:  
Really don't know what to do.....gonna see how he goes the next couple of days...

----------


## ringtail

I carry our old girl down the stairs now and then. This morning, the younger dog was being a little bitch, blocking the stairs mid flight. Old dog starts the climb, slips backwards and gets wedged between the treads. Hmmm, ramp time. I wonder if your old hound has a pinched nerve or something

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Just got home from a little job and he's a lot better this morning.
Gave him a painkiller last night and seems to have settled him down a bit. 
Apparently he went for a walk in the park earlier and he seems to be moving better now.    :Smilie:

----------


## sol381

Our girls are getting on , Both sisters 14 yo.. one of them  started having trouble with her hips a few years back.. The vet suggested fish oil tablets.. I thought really.. Actually helped out a lot.

----------


## OBBob

> Really don't know what to do.....gonna see how he goes the next couple of days...

  
Feel for you PG (whilst I'm not the worlds greatest dog fan) I know how much he means to you. Tough as it is you have to make the best decision for him and you'll know deep down when the time's right.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Our girls are getting on , Both sisters 14 yo.. one of them  started having trouble with her hips a few years back.. The vet suggested fish oil tablets.. I thought really.. Actually helped out a lot.

  Well he was diagnosed with the hop displacia when he was 9 months old....we were told he'd probably have trouble walking when he got to 5-6
And here we are at almost 14,5 so... 
He's been on fish oil tablets, Sasha's blend, some other stuff I forget now, Cartrophen injections, sardines, and most recently gelatine and tumeric cubes which also seem to help.     

> Feel for you PG (whilst I'm not the worlds greatest dog fan) I know how much he means to you. Tough as it is you have to make the best decision for him and you'll know deep down when the time's right.

  he's had a good run... it's only the last 3-4 weeks really that his condition has actually affected his movement.  
Anyway the Bowen Therapy lady is coming "sometime this afternoon" so hopefully that will loosen him up a bit.   :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

_Hmmm....what was I doing again....?_       
Chilling in his favourite spot.
Note how he's sticking his legs out....looks a bit odd..         _Mmmmmm I love buffalo grass_  :Smilie:      
Seems happy enough   :Redface:

----------


## ringtail

Looks pretty chilled PG. I've taken our 2 (and myself) off the fish oil as what comes in the capsules is oxidised and therefore bad - according to some science dude that I can't remember the name of  :Rolleyes: . A far better way is to fed oily fish like sardines(nice one PG) or pilchards ( which are sardines ). I do have our 2 on human glucosamine hydrochloride 1500 mg. 1/2 tablet per day. Works well and way cheaper than sashsa's and all the other joint formulas out there.

----------


## sol381

Bloody hell. cant trust anyone these days..might have to put my girls on to sardines..sound advice,,yeah pup looks very content there plat..

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Yeh he had his Bowen therapy session yesterday and is a lot better again.
The lady said she could feel a lot of tension around his hips, but even after a few pinches and tweaks he felt different she said  (and he moved better too)   
Still doesn't miss a trick.
As soon as you open the fridge he's there, tail wagging, looking hungry  :Rolleyes:  
And that goes for either fridge, as the dog treats are in the beer fridge outside.   :Smilie:

----------


## sol381

And that goes for either fridge, as the dog treats are in the beer fridge outside.   :Smilie: [/QUOTE 
I bet you both wag your tail when that fridge gets opened.. Glad to hear he is feeling better.

----------


## ringtail

Good stuff PG. Maybe increase the mango therapy frequency  :Biggrin:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Well he had the second half of the treatment yesterday and the lady was amazed at how well he is moving now. 
He doesn't walk much, mostly out the side gate, across the front lawn and back in the other side gate but seems happy enough.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> I bet you both wag your tail when that fridge gets opened.

   :Rofl5:     

> . Glad to hear he is feeling better.

   :Smilie:

----------


## ringtail

> Well he had the second half of the treatment yesterday and the lady was amazed at how well he is moving now. 
> He doesn't walk much, mostly out the side gate, across the front lawn and back in the other side gate but seems happy enough.

  Good stuff mate.

----------


## Marc

I know this may sound out there, but there are people performing acupuncture on dogs with great results.

----------


## sol381

Poor dog doesnt look too happy

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> I know this may sound out there, but there are people performing acupuncture on dogs with great results.

   

> Poor dog doesnt look too happy

    :Unsure:   
...I don't think that's....

----------


## PlatypusGardens



----------


## r3nov8or

> Poor dog doesnt look too happy

  Looks like he got on the wrong side of a porcupine

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Had the old boy in to the vet yesterday for a cartrophen injection (for his hips) and general checkup.
Not looking too good.....lots of lumps and bumps which are most likely cancerous.
The vet reckons it may explain the rapid breathing as it could be affecting his lungs. 
Although today he's been spritely again and breathing normally, while yesterday he was puffing and panting a lot.
 Even went for a walk in the park this morning.    
We're taking it day by day now and are prepared for the inevitable.
I think sometimes he almost looks at me as if to say "it's ok mate, don't be sad, I've had a good life"    :Smilie:

----------


## ringtail

Day by day PG.  :Frown:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Has been good for a while now. 
put him back on the weekly cartrophen injections, did the second one today and he's been getting around a lot better.
Even been barking a bit more again which used to be his trademark hehe. 
Goes for a little stroll in the park every afternoon, sniff and a look around, then home again.   :Smilie:   
Going for a drive is fun too    
But I have to hang on to him when we go around corners.     :Rolleyes:

----------


## ringtail

Sweet as

----------


## PlatypusGardens



----------


## ringtail

Visitor or new addition ?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Visitor and long time partner in crime

----------


## ringtail

Playdate.  :Tongue:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

They were all hiding from the 4th one.....
 He's a bit full on.   
Still....not as crazy as on the weekend when we had 7 mutts in the yard.....got a bit heated there for a while when they all wanted to play with the same rope toy   :Shock:

----------


## ringtail

Bloody rope toys. In days gone by ours used to thrash them and let them go like a ropey projectile. Duck for cover  :Rolleyes:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

This one is quite solid.....probably about 1.5M long, very thick and with knots in it.
Have had it for yonks.
Unbreakable and good for 3-4 dogs to hang on to and snarl at eachother.   
Until it gets too serious and the garden hose has to come out to break it up   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ringtail

1.5 mt ! A true 4 dogger

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> 1.5 mt ! A true 4 dogger

  We don't muck around up here ay.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

I wanna get a long piece of rope.....say 3-4m and make a circle.
More than two dogs play better with a big "ring" of rope, than a length. 
Seen it done.
They can all pull back at it while eyeballing eachother without getting too close.
The risk of a scuffle is reduced as well.   :Smilie:

----------


## ringtail

That would make a great video. The growly ring

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Vicious circle

----------


## ringtail

Throw a steak in the centre of the ring and see which one lets go first. Then get ready with the hose.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Throw a steak in the centre of the ring and see which one lets go first. Then get ready with the hose.

  
Haha that could be interesting

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Spends most of his time laying down now....gets up and walks around a bit every now and then. 
Panting a lot.....it's probably time soon....   :Cry:

----------


## ringtail

It is hot though.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

RIP old mate Dusty. 
Made the call and he went to the big dog park in the sky this afternoon.
It was fast and quiet, had it done at home and held him as he went to sleep.  
He'll be missed.

----------


## Optimus

Sorry to hear that mate

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Cheers...never easy but it was time.

----------


## sol381

Sorry mate..hard to let go sometimes but sounds like he had a very good life.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Sorry mate..hard to let go sometimes but sounds like he had a very good life.

  Yep, well travelled and spoilt rotten haha.
As sad as it is, it's a relief as well. 
Any longer and I think he would have started really suffering and it was getting to the stage where we didn't want to leave him alone at home for too long in case something happened.  
At least we have the other mutt, otherwise it'd be too empty.

----------


## ringtail

Sorry to hear PG. Never easy to make the call despite you knowing in your heart it's exactly the right thing to do. We humans can learn a thing or two about compassion to our fellow man. Anyway, sounds like he had a top life in a top family. Can't ask for more than that. Given time, I hope you give a new dog a top life.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Yes it's hard.....everywhere you look is where he used to be, looking back at you.

----------


## OBBob

Oh, sad to hear PG. The right thing to do.

----------


## ringtail

> Yes it's hard.....everywhere you look is where he used to be, looking back at you.

  Well, look back and smile mate.  :Wink:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Well, look back and smile mate.

  
I know.
I still say good morning to him every day.  :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Meanwhile.....     
She left a bit for her friend too       :Smilie:

----------


## ringtail

Bwahahahaha. Good stuff that Greek yoghurt

----------


## sol381

Very sad day in our household today. Had to say goodbye to our little girl.. Had 14 good years with her. Vet thinks she had a tumor and she went downhill very quick. Never easy but she went very peacefully.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Sad to hear, mate....  :No: 
As you know I've just been there too.  
Many dogs seem to live a happy healthy life, then get struck down by something at an older age.
It always seems to be the same too - it goes very quick.
I was looking at photos of Dusty, leading up to the last few weeks he was shiny and healthy, then towards the end he went really skinny and gaunt looking. 
You know it's the right thing to do but it doesn't make it any easier.
I laid down on the floor with him two days before...... he opened his eyes, I said "It's time to say goodbye old boy" and he closed his eyes again. 
They always say that "they'll let you know when it's time."
That was it.   :Redface:  *sniff*   
At least we have little MooMoo, which is good.....otherwise it'd be too empty without a mutt around the house.
As we're moving next year and may end up renting for a while, we'll hold off on getting her a mate, otherwise it would probably happen sooner.     :Smilie:

----------


## sol381

"I laid down on the floor with him two days before...... he opened his eyes, I said "It's time to say goodbye old boy" and he closed his eyes again."  
Thx mate.. I did exactly the same thing to her on the weekend. I think they know their time has come.

----------


## ringtail

Sorry to hear Sol. In time, give another hound a great life. They (and you) deserve it.  
Goes and hugs dogs  :Cry:

----------


## sol381

indeed. thx mate

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Neighbour's pup climbing the step ladder to get to our yard  :Rofl5: 
She's too clever that one!

----------


## Smurf

Wallaby died today unfortunately.  :Sad1:  
Noticed she was lying in the sun about midday which is unusual behaviour. Then tried to get up, immediately stumbling and falling over. Half an hour later she was dead. I still don't know why, I can't see any obvious injuries etc but I can only assume either internal injuries from impact by a car etc or some sort of poisoning.

----------


## sol381

bloody hell.. thats terrible mate.. sorry to hear.

----------


## ringtail

Bloody awful. Sorry to hear Smurf. Snake maybe ?

----------


## SilentButDeadly

Damn shame, Smurf. Strange things do happen even to otherwise healthy dogs. 
Mind you this bad run of luck here has got me worried about old Gidgee...half blind, half deaf, arthritic feet, dodgy hips, nigh on 13 years old...he's declined fast this last six months.  
Still...he looks comfortable!

----------


## ringtail

And "comfortable" is the key word. Keep it forefront in ones mind and correct decision will always be made.

----------


## sol381

Couldnt agree more with that..

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Gawd this thread has been a bit depressing of late  :Frown:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

My partner just sent me this pic
Apparently it's raining at home.....got caught out during morning walk....

----------


## PlatypusGardens

I have this "selfie" pic of the late Dusty as my phone wallpaper.
makes me smile every time.     :Smilie:

----------


## ringtail

Bwahahaha. That's gold. It really does look like a selfie.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Yay, daddy's home again.  
Afternoon walkies......     
....and treats!

----------


## ringtail

Yes, they don't sit that enthusiastically unless there are treats  :Biggrin:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

She gets the best bat-ears when she sits like that looking at you haha     :Sigh: 
Had a little sad moment yesterday sitting on the couch with her, and I said she has to step up now that Dusty isn't here any more. 
I looked towards the front door where he would lay to keep cool and said "he would be right over there now" and pointed to the door.  
(and this is exactly what happened next)
She jumped off the couch, went and laid in the exact spot, looked at me......then freaked out as she heard a noise outside and ran and hid under the coffee table.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
She never was much of a guard dog haha

----------


## ringtail

That's gold PG. Monkey see, monkey do - until the boogy man makes a noise.  :Biggrin:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> That's gold PG. Monkey see, monkey do

  
Indeed.
When camping newr the beach, Dusty would always dig a big hole and lay in to keep cool.
He'd keep working on it as the days went on and in the end it would be deep enough only his head was sticking out. 
One morning when I walked past, MooMoo was sitting in the hole, just looking around as if to say "I dunno what all the fuss is about with this hole".....got out of it, walked off and laid in the shade.   :Rofl5:     
Anyway, got a visitor for the week.
Yep, that crazy staffy again.        
He can be quite annoying but has the cutest sad eyebrows all the time so it's impossible to be mad at him.  
sigh       
Anyway, gonna chuck them both in the back of the ute soon and go to the beach.       :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Wallaby died today unfortunately.  
> Noticed she was lying in the sun about midday which is unusual behaviour. Then tried to get up, immediately stumbling and falling over. Half an hour later she was dead. I still don't know why, I can't see any obvious injuries etc but I can only assume either internal injuries from impact by a car etc or some sort of poisoning.

  
I can't see the pic....was wallaby an actual wallaby?   :Unsure:

----------


## ringtail

> Anyway, gonna chuck them both in the back of the ute soon and go to the beach.

  Tis a dogs life indeed.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Tis a dogs life indeed.

  yep   
They're starting to get along a bit better now.
Had a good run together at the beach and even played with that rope toy last night. 
MooMoo never used to like him much before and every time he was here they'd be scuffling and carrying on.       :Smilie:

----------


## Smurf

> I can't see the pic....was wallaby an actual wallaby?

   I'm not sure why the pic isn't visible - I can see it in your post so must be a technical issue somewhere.... 
But yes, an actual wallaby. Pic shows her in the backyard keeping the lawn trimmed. 
She wasn't held captive by the way and could come and go whenever she wanted to. I live next to the bush and the gate was always left open but in practice the wallaby was always in the backyard during the day. Generally went out of the yard just on sunset and came back (turning the sensor lights on in the process) in the early hours of the morning a few hours before sunrise.

----------


## phild01

> I'm not sure why the pic isn't visible - I can see it in your post so must be a technical issue somewhere.... 
> .

  Never got to see the pic either!

----------


## Smurf

I'll have another go with the wallaby pic:   
I can see it. Anyone else see it?

----------


## phild01

Yes can see it now.  I believe the image not showing problem has now been sorted by Admins. 
I once spotted a brushtail rock wallaby on our driveway in the middle of the night. Was a rare sight I'd love to see again.  In all the time I have been here, I have spotted a goanna 3 times, an Echidna a few times for a week, a python once and some lime green coloured snake.  At the moment, the butcher birds have been visiting me for about 2 breeding seasons, intrigued how intelligent they are.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

-Can I come in?     
-Should we let her in?
-Dunno, she's a bit weird.
-Yeh....      
.

----------


## ringtail

Do it, do it, do it

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Got to go to the markets today

----------


## ringtail

Did dad find the beer tent ?  :Wink:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Did dad find the beer tent ?

  
No beer tent at the markets, unfortunately.
or luckily. 
no, unfortunately.... 
um

----------


## Smurf

A friend of mine's dog didn't mind drinking beer every now and then. 
Didn't seem to cause any harm and the dog lived to a good age.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

I've heard that some greyhound breeders/trainers would give their dogs flat beer to kill the worms. 
Not sure how true that is.

----------


## PlatypusGardens



----------


## PlatypusGardens



----------


## PlatypusGardens

Another selfie-style pic.
Neighbour's mutt this time

----------


## PlatypusGardens



----------


## PlatypusGardens

Smug bluey

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Dogsitting again      
First sunny morning in a week.
yay     
It's hard work being a dog

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Little fella visiting for the day   
He loves MooMoo.
She puts up with it for a while    
Cracks me up with his sad eyebrows

----------


## PlatypusGardens

And of course it's raining now and I gave the second dog bed to the neighbour yesterday    :Sigh:      
Ah well they have to share   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ringtail

He looks like he's waiting for the inevitable bite

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Eye eye      :Shifty:

----------


## PlatypusGardens



----------


## Marc

Some time ago I pulled the next door neighbour's puny Rottweiler from under the gate were he was stuck, hooked with his big collar. (stupid I know) Must have been one kilo, cute thing.
This was about a year ago. 
I always hear the dog occasional bark but never bothered checking on him. Yesterday I went to open the side gate and heard a massive growl as you expect from a lion in the zoo, the median wall vibrated and two paws the size of my hands with a head the size of a football came up over the wall. It was enough to wet your pants. 
My dog, a little Spoodle run away in terror. I looked at the dog that was a foot away from my face and talked to him a bit, then went to get some mince and rice, and spooned some on the top of the wall. The beast came back but as soon as he smelled the food, stopped growling and started licking the food up, then grabbed the wooden spoon I was using and started pulling from it. I barely recovered it. 
Never seen a Rottweiler that size.

----------


## sol381

Jeez. i read the first 10 words of that and wasnt sure if i should keep reading.  Yeah ive seen some rotties that could be mistaken for  bears. Not an animal you would want to mess with.

----------


## sol381

> 

  
Just watching the world go by.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Just watching the world go by.

   ...and the grass growing around her

----------


## OBBob

> ...and the grass growing around her

  Should've got a cow.   :Biggrin:

----------


## Ceedub

He's definitely not a working dog, but Charlie's personality makes him a lot of fun to be around!

----------


## PlatypusGardens

What happened...what's the brown stuff?

----------


## Marc

Slow Sunday

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Toolbox is a good chin rest on long drives

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Lazy morning on the couch

----------


## ringtail

The place to be

----------


## PlatypusGardens



----------


## ringtail

Sluuuurp. Might get your fingers nibbled in the middle of the night PG

----------


## PlatypusGardens



----------


## ringtail

That's quite a dishlicker mate

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Yeh it's amazing 
And those jaw muscles....

----------


## ringtail

Would want a finger to be right up the back eh.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Funny you should say that, as just the other day I had to reach in there and pull out a bit of stick caught between her back teeth... 
We were down the creek throwing stick in the water and I noticed her pulling a weird face when she dropped the stick.
She's pretty good though and I guess she had some sort of understanding that I was helping her and didn't take my finger off...

----------


## PlatypusGardens

When you come back from running around in the paddock next door and found something dead to roll in and think you smell great and can't understand why everyone tells you to go outside....       :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## sol381

Couldn't be happier.. Great smile.

----------


## ringtail

> When you come back from running around in the paddock next door and found something dead to roll in and think you smell great and can't understand why everyone tells you to go outside....

  Back in the 70's we were cutting a xmas tree in the pine forests at Canberra and our golden retriever found, and rolled in a dead pig. That was not a fun trip home. The tree inside the car took the edge off a bit any dead smell triggers that memory.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

:Tongue:               :Sneaktongue:

----------


## ringtail

Tongue out Tuesday was yesterday  :Tongue:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

My dad calls her The Little Philosopher, as she's often found sitting, staring in to the distance...     
The gate is open.
She can go for a wander any time she wants but seems to prefer to be inside looking out.    :Smilie:

----------


## ringtail

Fair enough. I know how she feels.  :Biggrin:

----------


## r3nov8or

She's thinking, "I _could_ start walking, but Mackay is a long way..."

----------


## ringtail

Arvo farm kippin'

----------


## sol381

you've worn him out.. Must be a cattle dog things resting their head awkwardly..Mine does it too. also the mouth slightly open with the tongue popping out.

----------


## Marc

I have a little Spoodle, that has a lovely personality. Understands most words related to directions, understands pointing, contrary to what people say that dogs do not,  and like all dogs is sensible to the mood of humans. 
When we come back to the house we let him in and he needs to demonstrate he is happy by jumping around and bringing a ball in his mouth and running everywhere. He also rubs the side of his face against a piece of carpet that is in front of the tv, not sure what that means. If he is really happy he feels the need to lay belly up and rub his eyes and face with his front legs in a very comical fashion. he does this and then looks awaiting a reaction. If I laugh at this display he does it again and again ... to make me laugh. Or that is what I interpret. Very comical. 
He grew up inside the house with 3 cats. Two of them are still around. The older grumpier one is the one that is closer to him. I say he believes to be an overgrown cat.

----------


## ringtail

"She" has worn herself out. 14yo . Our other kelpie is going on 18 now. Both tend to sleep much of the day. Go for a wander at the farm, eat some cow poo, have a kip. Repeat.

----------


## ringtail

> I have a little Spoodle, that has a lovely personality. Understands most words related to directions, understands pointing, contrary to what people say that dogs do not,  and like all dogs is sensible to the mood of humans. 
> When we come back to the house we let him in and he needs to demonstrate he is happy by jumping around and bringing a ball in his mouth and running everywhere. He also rubs the side of his face against a piece of carpet that is in front of the tv, not sure what that means. If he is really happy he feels the need to lay belly up and rub his eyes and face with his front legs in a very comical fashion. he does this and then looks awaiting a reaction. If I laugh at this display he does it again and again ... to make me laugh. Or that is what I interpret. Very comical.

  
I'd ignore the dog completely until he settles down. Entertaining the excitable behaviour can lead to compulsive tendencies. A affectionate dog doesn't have to be a nutter.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

They all have their little quirks and things they do. 
MooMoo will come in to the bathroom and stick her nose in the bin every morning when I'm brushing my teeth.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Lazy morning on the couch watching Netflix and drinking coffee    :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Where there's food, there's dog   
I like my bacon extra crispy, thanks     :Smilie:

----------


## sol381

and i bet she could everything on that bbq plate given the chance. mine could.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Yep no problems there

----------


## PlatypusGardens

The other day I put the dog mince tupperware container on the floor for her to "pre wash" before putting it in the dishwasher....along with the plastic spoon I use to dish it up.              
Probably shouldn't have given her the spoon           :Rolleyes:

----------


## ringtail

Had a mate and his wife out at the farm yesterday. My younger dog opened his esky and flogged a great big slab of rib fillet. Gone. There was much excitement. Since none of the steak was for me I laughed my rrse off.

----------


## sol381

gold..dogs arent silly.

----------


## ringtail

And not a thing anyone could do. Pure gold. Dog was well chuffed with herself too. Went into a food coma by the fire. I was envious  :Biggrin:

----------


## sol381

probably wondering why she doesnt eat that well all the time.

----------


## Marc

Ha ha, I have new neighbours and they have two rottweilers. To stop them barking at me when I take out the rubbish, I give them snacks over the wall. The first time I was a bit unsure and didn't want to risk a finger so offered a bit of food on a wooden spoon.
One of them licked the spoon clean and the other bit the spoon and we got in a tug of war over the spoon. I won ... just ... minus a few bits. Ha ha, we are now best friends. I call them grumpy and grumpy, all I need to do is call out grumpy where are you and they both stick their massive heads over the wall and start salivating, ha ha.

----------


## ringtail

She even got her usual dinner too. I'd dished it out and then remembered. Oh well, thems the breaks.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

At the markets    
Hard work

----------


## ringtail

PG, you should "like" tonka the concreter on FB

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> PG, you should "like" tonka the concreter on FB

  Hahaha just looked it up.
excellent

----------


## ringtail

Some funny stuff almost daily

----------


## SilentButDeadly

Gidgee got the cancer diagnosis today. After 13 years it's only a matter of time... 
But on the upside, still happy to chow down and chase balls.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Gidgee got the cancer diagnosis today. After 13 years it's only a matter of time... 
> But on the upside, still happy to chow down and chase balls.

  
Sorry to hear that mate
We know what you're going through....never easy but you'll know when the time is right

----------


## ringtail

Sorry to hear SBD.

----------


## OBBob

Yep, sorry to hear that.

----------


## PlatypusGardens



----------


## sol381

Thats brilliant. Let me in dad.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Actually she hates being in the front of the ute
Can't relax, won't sit down, can't quite stick her head out the window.... 
Loves being on the tray though

----------


## ringtail

See tonka eating the bar chairs ?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Mmmm raining outside today, I think I'll stay here a bit longer

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> See tonka eating the bar chairs ?

  Hahaha, my apology face

----------


## ringtail

Stoopid jerkboss

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Unimpressed dog is not impressed

----------


## OBBob

Safety first...

----------


## ringtail

So its taken until now to post this. On Saturday I had to send our 18 yo to the big paddock. Her body and mind was slowly but surely failing her and trying to recover from yet another injury pushed her to the edge. We were at the farm on Saturday and she was just not coping so I made the call and took her into town and met the vet after hours. It never gets easier despite being the right thing to do. I really hate having to make adult decisions. RIP Willow. We still have our young (14.5) girl and she is currently on 8 weeks of cage rest and steroids after aggrevating a back injury. Ahhh life, you're a f"?king bitch.

----------


## OBBob

Sorry Ringtail

----------


## alexjohn

My 5 year old german shepherd cross 
Sorry to hear about your dog ringtail

----------


## ringtail

Ta Bob.

----------


## sol381

Shocking mate,, sorry to hear..one of the hardest , yet humane things anyone has to do. 18 years is a hell of a good run for a dog tho.

----------


## Marc

Sorry to hear that Ringtail, never easy, and never forgotten, but the right thing to do. 
I sent off my Kelpie many years ago. Could only bring myself to have another dog several years later.
Dogs are the most generous and unselfish species man associates with.

----------


## ringtail

Cheers guys

----------

